# Why Uber Could Crash On November 6 - (( Current Stock Price $29.26 Oct 1 2019 11am CST))



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

*Why Uber Could Crash On November 6*


Olivier GarretContributor 
Markets
Founding Partner & CEO of RiskHedge
















Circle November 6 on your calendar.
That day, one of America's most controversial disruptor stocks will likely get crushed.
If history's any indication, it could easily plunge 10% or even 15%.
Rumors will fly that the company is going out of business.
But if you know what's coming, you have nothing to worry about. You could even capitalize on the fear.
In fact, I wouldn't be surprised if November 6 turns out to be the best opportunity to buy this beaten down stock ahead of a big bounce.

*I'm talking about Uber&#8230;*
As you surely know, Uber (UBER) is the world's biggest ride-sharing company.
Today In: Money
It has revolutionized how people get around, and is one of most disruptive and fastest-growing companies ever. Its revenue exploded from zero to $11.3 billion in a decade.
Uber was private for most of its life. That changed four months ago when it pulled off the fourth-largest IPO in world history, behind only Alibaba, Softbank, and Facebook.
*PROMOTED*
U.S. Bank BRANDVOICE
*3 Ways To Make Practical Use Of Real-Time Payments *
Civic Nation BRANDVOICE
*Removing Barriers In The College Application Process *
Civic Nation BRANDVOICE
*Removing Barriers In The College Application Process *
The excitement around Uber's mega IPO was like nothing we've seen in years.
And that's a bad sign. Giant, overhyped IPOs rarely live up to expectations.
*Sure Enough, Uber's IPO Was a Total Flop*
It plunged 7% on its first day of trading, and has yet to find solid footing.
Uber has nosedived 26% since its May IPO, as you can see here:






Uber has struggled for a few reasons. But its most pressing problem is it IPO'd at an absurd valuation.
It sold a whopping $8.1 billion worth of stock at a colossal $82 billion valuation.
That put Uber's market cap at more than double Ford's (F) and nearly 50% more than General Motors' (GM).
It never had a chance to live up to those impossibly high expectations.
Unfortunately for Uber investors, things are about to get worse before they get better.
*Uber's "lock-up" Ends on November 6th*
"Lock-up" is an important concept that can make you a lot of money if you understand it... and cost you a lot of money if you don't.
In most IPOs, many major shareholders are not allowed to sell their shares right away. In order to keep trading orderly, early investors like venture capitalists, founders, and employees are legally prohibited from selling their stock.
The shares are "locked up."
Typically, shares stay locked-up for either 90 or 180 days. We call this the "lock-up period."
Once it ends, these shareholders are free to sell. And that's exactly what many do...
Which is why many stocks tank on lock-up expiration day.
Consider social media company Twitter (TWTR). On May 6, 2014, its lock-up period ended. For the first time, nearly 500 million TWTR shares could be sold.
Heading into this day, Twitter had already been struggling. It had slipped 29% since its public debut.
You might think insiders and early investors would hang on to their shares and hope for a rebound.
But the exact opposite happened. They dumped their shares on the market.
Twitter plunged 18% that day!
I could fill a book with examples of stocks that tanked on expiration day.
Zillow (ZG), which operates an online real estate marketplace, plummeted 13% the day its lock-up period ended.
Groupon (GRPN) - an online coupon company - suffered an 8% plunge when its lock-up period ended.
*I Never Buy a Stock Leading Up to Its Lock-Up Expiration*
Instead, I look to buy stocks right after the lock-up period ends.
Consider Facebook (FB)&#8230;
Facebook, as everyone knows, is the world's #1 social media company.
It IPO'ed in May 2012, raising $18.4 billion. It went public at a monumental $104 billion valuation.
Facebook's IPO was the talk of the investing world. I remember watching it on television at work.
But like Uber, Facebook was overhyped, overvalued, and stumbled out of the gate.
On its IPO day, Facebook slipped 4%. Five months later, the stock was limping along at 54% below its IPO price
Then, Facebook's first lock-up period ended on October 31, 2012.
All told, about 230 million shares were unlocked. The stock fell 4% that day.
Things weren't looking good. But it would have been the perfect time to start building a position in Facebook stock.
You could have bought shares at a 44% discount to their IPO price that day.
Exactly one year later, you could have sold those shares for $50.21. That's a 137% gain in just twelve months!
As you can see below, if you hung on until today, you'd be sitting on a nearly 800% profit:






*Here's Why This Spells Opportunity for You*
Uber has a lot in common with Facebook.
Both went public at huge valuations. Both struggled out the gate. Both faced concerns about whether they could generate consistent profits.
Facebook proved naysayers wrong. Today it's the world's fifth-biggest publicly traded company.
Now, I'm not saying Uber is the next Facebook. Uber may never turn a profit, as my colleague Stephen McBride explained here. I have no interest in buying Uber and holding it for the long term.
But I am interested in flipping it for a quick profit.
Sentiment toward Uber is in the toilet. Everyone hates the stock.
When's the last time you read a positive thing about Uber?
Well, it often pays to buy stocks everyone hates. Because frankly, the crowd is usually wrong.
So here's my suggestion.
November 6th is shaping up to be Uber's "moment of maximum hate."
Most locked-up shareholders will disgustedly sell their shares and swallow their losses the first chance they get.
I wouldn't be surprised if Uber plummets another 25% by then.
If you can "hold your nose" and buy Uber stock after the washout on November 7th, you'll position yourself for what I expect to be a sharp rebound.
Based on my experience in lock-up stocks, a quick profit of 30% to 40% could be in the cards.
Get our report *"The Great Disruptors: 3 Breakthrough Stocks Set to Double Your Money"*. These stocks will hand you 100% gains as they disrupt whole industries. Get your free copy here.

Olivier Garret
I am founding Partner and CEO of RiskHedge.

https://www.forbes.com/sites/olivie...-uber-could-crash-on-november-6/#4cdea501185a


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

It's already in the 20's now. In exactly 3 months from now at this rate it could be out of the 20's for sure. Maybe even under $10.

In a year from now, it will definitely be no higher than $5.

At this very moment it deserves to be less than $0.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Unless they decrease their losses. If investors see their revenue/loss ratio get better, they may be more apt to buy.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

It will be interesting to see how this story plays out. My gut is telling me it won't be a good number by the 1st of next year. A year from today if they are still losing billions they might be in some serious hurt.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I hope $3.75. 

$2.62 in California


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

itsablackmarket said:


> It's already in the 20's now. In exactly 3 months from now at this rate it could be out of the 20's for sure. Maybe even under $10.
> 
> In a year from now, it will definitely be no higher than $5.
> 
> At this very moment it deserves to be less than $0.


Lock up Nov 6th and Earnings Report end of the year could be a double punch to the gut....


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> It will be interesting to see how this story plays out. My gut is telling me it won't be a good number by the 1st of next year. A year from today if they are still losing billions they might be in some serious hurt.


I don't know if they will be able to last that long,

Stock prices won't matter if they are in chapter 7 by then.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

IT WONT CRASH

TILL INVESTORS STUFF IT ALL INTO RETIREMENT ACCOUNTS !


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Since Lyft's Lock Up Expiration this year they have lost 20% of value as of today from Aug 31st. If this is any indication of Nov I am guessing low 20's for Uber stock around Nov 7th. If we still continue to experience weakness in the markets over the next month we could be looking at $15.00 to $17.00 per share for Uber. We'll see....


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Let's take a close, comprehensive look...November 6, next earnings report, January 1 AB5 in effect plus the contribution to the $90,000 000 fund to fight it, plus the litigation costs, plus competition gaining ground, plus sdcs program looking more and more like a neutral contributor if not a loss generator.

Good luck Uber...you should have treated your drivers fairly as you did before upfront fares were begun and as you advertised and promoted, ie., 75%/25% fare split.

It's like the Uber business model carries a cancer with it...founded on deception which has become a daily operating virtue to Uber big dogs and strategists.

No, we do not want Uber to be our everyday platform, drivers or riders.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I make more money driving a cab, STILL!

undeniably the rates in Orlando are among the worst in the nation, there’s places on a Tuesday that will have 100s of fares reliably.

There’s a strong tourist market that Uber should be exploiting,

Instead their drivers are making pennies.


Uber hasn’t built anything, they are a cancer spread by the artificial subsidies and below cost operation.

What’s going rise out of the ashes of ridesharig?

I have no idea...


But the government is cracking down on that business model because it leaves drivers working 60 hours and still homeless.

These companies deserve to burn, and let someone else play by the rules and take their place.

Will the cars say taxi on the side?

Will the vaccuum leave an opening for someone with deep pockets to start a new company?

Will the old powers come back bigger than ever?


I don’t know, but I’m still better off being in the taxi cartel’s pocket. When Uber fails that isn’t going to change.

I’m better riding a dinosaur of an 89 year old cab company than going nowhere on a 10 year old cancerous tumor.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> *Why Uber Could Crash On November 6*
> 
> 
> Olivier GarretContributor
> ...


Okay. None of us knows the future but this one is fun so I'm predicting a $19 price sometime in January *which will still be WAY too high.*


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

$20 by Thanksgiving. $10 in 6 months.


----------



## Eddie Dingle (Sep 23, 2019)

JP Morgan was prepared to back a $50 Billion IPO for wework.com. That's probably like 10 times overvalued at least.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> It will be interesting to see how this story plays out. My gut is telling me it won't be a good number by the 1st of next year. A year from today if they are still losing billions they might be in some serious hurt.


They cut operations costs, they've cut marketing costs, they've closed shop on Markets there were bleeding money, the IPO is out of the way, as soon as this next quarter their losses will be under a billion, the quarter after that they'll be around 500 million, in a year they'll be profitable and i'll be rich cause im about to buy a shit load of uber stock in the low 20's


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> They cut operations costs, they've cut marketing costs, they've closed shop on Markets there were bleeding money, the IPO is out of the way, as soon as this next quarter their losses will be under a billion, the quarter after that they'll be around 500 million, in a year they'll be profitable and i'll be rich cause im about to buy a shit load of uber stock in the low 20's


LOL... sure...

And if their next quarter is still loses in over 2 billion?


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> They cut operations costs, they've cut marketing costs, they've closed shop on Markets there were bleeding money, the IPO is out of the way, as soon as this next quarter their losses will be under a billion, the quarter after that they'll be around 500 million, in a year they'll be profitable and i'll be rich cause im about to buy a shit load of uber stock in the low 20's


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> LOL... sure...
> 
> And if their next quarter is still loses in over 2 billion?


They wont be. If you want to get rich buy uber stock, as much as you can. Uber will be the amazon of transportation in the next 10 years


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> They wont be. If you want to get rich buy uber stock, as much as you can. Uber will be the amazon of transportation in the next 10 years


 What if Amazon decide to be Amazon of transportation next year?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> They wont be. If you want to get rich buy uber stock, as much as you can. Uber will be the amazon of transportation in the next 10 years


Oh this is rich. Another "new" member trying to pump up Uber. Good luck.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Oh this is rich. Another "new" member trying to pump up Uber. Good luck.


Don't worry. The investors want to sell their remaining stocks.

https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/03/c...e-at-the-end-of-its-lockup-period-next-month/
Remember, remember.... the 6th of November...


----------



## XPG (Oct 4, 2017)

*Breaking news!!! *Uber is now entering into Dating business and launching the new feature *UberFlirt *for its drivers. In this feature, Uber app will offer Tinder type of matching services to UberFlirt subscribers, who can not find enough time and fund to date!


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Oh this is rich. Another "new" member trying to pump up Uber. Good luck.


I'll message you in 5 to 10 years when uber stock is trading over $150. I wont forget you. Remember that if you listened to me you would of been rich


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I'll message you in 5 to 10 years when uber stock is trading over $150. I wont forget you. Remember that if you listened to me you would of been rich


No thanks. You and your unlimited supply of sock puppets will still be hanging out on UP.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I'll message you in 5 to 10 years when uber stock is trading over $150. I wont forget you. Remember that if you listened to me you would of been rich


Hey, look! Somebody explains trolling for corporate America.

"The problem was, many of the comments were fake." (Go ahead, be curious and click on the links inside this quotation!)

https://www.buzzfeednews.com/article/jsvine/net-neutrality-fcc-fake-comments-impersonation
I hope they pay you with funny Monopoly currency... hahaha!


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

XPG said:


> *Breaking news!!! *Uber is now entering into Dating business and launching the new feature *UberFlirt *for its drivers. In this feature, Uber app will offer Tinder type of matching services to UberFlirt subscribers, who can not find enough time and fund to date!


Swipe right if you wanna get busy with your driver?


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I'll message you in 5 to 10 years when uber stock is trading over $150. I wont forget you. Remember that if you listened to me you would of been rich


https://www.cbinsights.com/research/biggest-startup-failures/
There's billions upon billions invested in these failures, not all of them are as horrible of companies as uber/lyft.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I'll message you in 5 to 10 years when uber stock is trading over $150. I wont forget you. Remember that if you listened to me you would of been rich


$150 in USD?

or Dominican pesos


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

Uber knows how to spend money on all kinds of stuff. When Dara and company demonstrate dividend payments...then, the stock will start popping. Dara said it will take 3-8 years before profits will appear.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> They cut operations costs, they've cut marketing costs, they've closed shop on Markets there were bleeding money, the IPO is out of the way, as soon as this next quarter their losses will be under a billion, the quarter after that they'll be around 500 million, in a year they'll be profitable and i'll be rich cause im about to buy a shit load of uber stock in the low 20's


I want some of that stuff you're smoking!



jocker12 said:


> Don't worry. The investors want to sell their remaining stocks.
> 
> https://techcrunch.com/2019/10/03/c...e-at-the-end-of-its-lockup-period-next-month/
> Remember, remember.... the 6th of November...


Guy Fawkes reference!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Really,

If uber/lyft can't turn a profit in the next quarter after the drastic measures taken they never will.


It is possible,

Frankly i wouldn't be surprised if lyfts next quarter was red 750 mil and uber's was red 1.5 billion


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Really,
> 
> If uber/lyft can't turn a profit in the next quarter after the drastic measures taken they never will.
> 
> ...


Uber has stopped some of the bleeding. I'm thinking a simple 1 bil quarterly loss.

Followed by and investigation by the trade commission...


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> *Why Uber Could Crash On November 6*
> 
> Olivier GarretContributor
> Markets
> ...


https://www.barrons.com/articles/uber-stock-q3-report-says-analyst-51570463152
Uber Technologies stock is rising after Citigroup upgraded the ride-hailing company to Buy from Neutral, arguing that investor sentiment on the gig-economy firm will become more positive after it reports third-quarter results in November.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

homelesswarlock said:


> View attachment 365312
> 
> 
> This is from VectorVest. The real market value of Uber stock based on computer generated fundamental analysis is $3 per share.
> ...


Research from homelesswarlock

This is from VectorVest. The real market value of Uber stock based on computer generated fundamental analysis is $3 per share.

Currently, the only stocks doing well in the "transportation" sector are sea shipping companies. A lot of them are also undervalued.
View attachment 365317
View attachment 365318
View attachment 365319


Now this does not mean that Uber is worth $3 per share indefinitely. Companies go through cycles of binge eating and dieting; excessing spending followed by strict financial restraint. CEO's that run companies into the ground are typically thrown out by hostile takeovers or activist hedge funds.

https://www.businessinsider.com/sof...nvestments-after-wework-uber-troubles-2019-10


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I'll message you in 5 to 10 years when uber stock is trading over $150. I wont forget you. Remember that if you listened to me you would of been rich


it's paying people like you to shill for Uber online that is contributing to their billion dollar quarterly losses


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> it's paying people like you to shill for Uber online that is contributing to their billion dollar quarterly losses


Uber trolls have either a healthy sense of humor or a strong sense of stupidity.









It's not money that's driving them, because Uber has none to give away.

Uber has its balls in a slow falling guillotine, and trolls comment about Ubers stellar future.

Ubers future is self inflicted pain and torture.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

VanGuy said:


> Swipe right if you wanna get busy with your driver?


Oh no.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/10/a-wave-of-recent-ipos-will-soon-be-eligible-for-selling.html


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/10/10/a-wave-of-recent-ipos-will-soon-be-eligible-for-selling.html


Here is another trick to make people think Uber is a good stock to buy - "*at Uber's current valuation, investors are basically getting Uber Eats, Freight, and the company's other mobility businesses for free* "
https://markets.businessinsider.com...ting-battered-analyst-says-2019-10-1028591219
Clearly potential buyers need to be clueless about Uber realities and only get boners when listening to Uber pathetic propaganda speech provided by its impotent CEO.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Earnings Report after the Bell today..... Lock Up Expires Wednesday Nov 6th.......

Get ready for a wild ride with Uber stock.....


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I'll message you in 5 to 10 years when uber stock is trading over $150. I wont forget you. Remember that if you listened to me you would of been rich


I still can make money on puts now and make money on longs later you loser. But it won't ever come to that. That only works for companies with a future.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Uber Reports

https://news.yahoo.com/ubers-revenue-grows-losses-mount-210655498.html
Hmmmmm.....


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

https://www.marketwatch.com/story/u...n-quarterly-loss-2019-11-04?mod=mw_quote_news


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Here is another trick to make people think Uber is a good stock to buy - "*at Uber's current valuation, investors are basically getting Uber Eats, Freight, and the company's other mobility businesses for free* "
> https://markets.businessinsider.com...ting-battered-analyst-says-2019-10-1028591219
> Clearly potential buyers need to be clueless about Uber realities and only get boners when listening to Uber pathetic propaganda speech provided by its impotent CEO.


More ridiculous hype.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> More ridiculous hype.


Wednesday is popcorn and icecream day.

https://www.smh.com.au/business/com...-selling-off-their-stock-20191105-p537js.html
"The results do not bode well for Uber's stock on Wednesday of this week, when employees and investors will be able to sell their Uber shares following the expiration of IPO-related stock-sale restrictions. The number of Uber shares available for purchase by public-market investors *could quintuple to about 1 billion shares*, CFO Nelson Chai said internally." - https://www.theinformation.com/briefings/a05931


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> Wednesday is popcorn and icecream day.
> 
> https://www.smh.com.au/business/com...-selling-off-their-stock-20191105-p537js.html
> "The results do not bode well for Uber's stock on Wednesday of this week, when employees and investors will be able to sell their Uber shares following the expiration of IPO-related stock-sale restrictions. The number of Uber shares available for purchase by public-market investors *could quintuple to about 1 billion shares*, CFO Nelson Chai said internally." - https://www.theinformation.com/briefings/a05931


basically what's happening is Dara is trying to put a spin on it to bide him and the other lockup investors a day til they can sell all their stock


----------



## Drivincrazy (Feb 14, 2016)

What are the chances Uber stock will go up on November 6? I think about 1 in 10. I wish I knew how to short a stock.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Uber Reports
> 
> https://news.yahoo.com/ubers-revenue-grows-losses-mount-210655498.html
> Hmmmmm.....


Their revenue growth is solid. Their loss is less than expected. Dara is doing his job although I still think he should lay off a LOT more employees.



Drivincrazy said:


> What are the chances Uber stock will go up on November 6? I think about 1 in 10. I wish I knew how to short a stock.


I see next to zero upside for Uber.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Aneed Momoney said:


> I still can make money on puts now and make money on longs later you loser. But it won't ever come to that. That only works for companies with a future.


I'm sure


Aneed Momoney said:


> I still can make money on puts now and make money on longs later you loser. But it won't ever come to that. That only works for companies with a future.


Buy as much as you can and hold moron. Was that detailed enough for you?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Stock is down 5.5% in after hours trading today.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> I'm sure
> 
> Buy as much as you can and hold moron. Was that detailed enough for you?


Go ahead and volunteer yourself as a bag holder... Enjoy your future penny stocks and - 400% p/l


----------



## MasterAbsher (Oct 16, 2019)

Not going to happen.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Drivincrazy said:


> What are the chances Uber stock will go up on November 6? I think about 1 in 10. I wish I knew how to short a stock.


I made an account with Questtrade and it wasn't hard to figure out how to buy puts which are a little safer bet.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)




----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

They lost close to 10% of the value of their stock today. Wonder what is going to happen over the next 2-3 days. This is going to be interesting to behold.....


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> They lost close to 10% of the value of their stock today. Wonder what is going to happen over the next 2-3 days. This is going to be interesting to behold.....


https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/05/ube...-be-muted-because-many-shares-are-in-red.html
According to Uber's prospectus, about 545 million shares purchased before the IPO are currently in the red.

Of the roughly 1.7 billion Uber shares outstanding, about 1 billion have been locked up since the IPO in May. Wednesday is expiration day and, according to analysts at MKM Partners, *about 90% of Uber's stock will be available for sale*, with some insiders still restricted from unloading portions of their stake.

According to the company's IPO prospectus, *about 545 million shares (32% of the current outstanding supply) were purchased at $32.97 or higher*.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/11/05/ube...-be-muted-because-many-shares-are-in-red.html
> According to Uber's prospectus, about 545 million shares purchased before the IPO are currently in the red.
> 
> Of the roughly 1.7 billion Uber shares outstanding, about 1 billion have been locked up since the IPO in May. Wednesday is expiration day and, according to analysts at MKM Partners, *about 90% of Uber's stock will be available for sale*, with some insiders still restricted from unloading portions of their stake.
> ...


Makes you wonder.... Could it be an $18 -$19 stock shortly? If the momentum takes there may be some investors quick to unload.

https://wccftech.com/uber-stock-is-now-at-its-lowest-point-ever-and-there-is-a-time-bomb-coming/


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Makes you wonder.... Could it be an $18 -$19 stock shortly? If the momentum takes there may be some investors quick to unload.
> 
> https://wccftech.com/uber-stock-is-now-at-its-lowest-point-ever-and-there-is-a-time-bomb-coming/


Here is Uber rewarding its corporate employees for their brilliant performance


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

And the lockup isn't up, all time low...

Over 1/3 gone, only 2/3rds of their IPO value to go...










I'll be dancing on uber's grave shortly.


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Since Lyft's Lock Up Expiration this year they have lost 20% of value as of today from Aug 31st. If this is any indication of Nov I am guessing low 20's for Uber stock around Nov 7th. If we still continue to experience weakness in the markets over the next month we could be looking at $15.00 to $17.00 per share for Uber. We'll see....


All of you are clueless. tomorrow Nov 6 morning will be the BEST chance to buy Uber. Price of little below 28 a share is real cheap.

your comparison with lyft is wrong because while lyft has fallen 20% since its lockup expiry, uber has ALSO fallen 20% in tandem with Lyft.
there are many other metrics where uber CLEARLY outperforms lyft.

uber is currently HEAVILY UNDERVALUED. so many ants talking nonsense here, who don't have the mental capacity to interpret quarterly reports correctly. 
UBER WILL GO UP!



Giantsfan1503 said:


> They wont be. If you want to get rich buy uber stock, as much as you can. Uber will be the amazon of transportation in the next 10 years


finally, someone with sense.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> Their revenue growth is solid. Their loss is less than expected. Dara is doing his job although I still think he should lay off a LOT more employees.
> 
> 
> I see next to zero upside for Uber.


for as long as Uber's been in existence Uber has had more revenue each quarter...while at the same time losing more than the previous quarter

the fact that they lost less per share vs what "analysts" were expecting means absolutely nothing

what really matters are the actual numbers



Slim Pete said:


> All of you are clueless. tomorrow Nov 6 morning will be the BEST chance to buy Uber. Price of little below 28 a share is real cheap.
> 
> your comparison with lyft is wrong because while lyft has fallen 20% since its lockup expiry, uber has ALSO fallen 20% in tandem with Lyft.
> there are many other metrics where uber CLEARLY outperforms lyft.
> ...


lol can't wait to see the opening and closing prices tomorrow

according to you, losing billions each and every year means we should all buy Uber's stock lmao


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

*$26.92 
Premarket*


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Slim Pete said:


> All of you are clueless. tomorrow Nov 6 morning will be the BEST chance to buy Uber. Price of little below 28 a share is real cheap.
> 
> your comparison with lyft is wrong because while lyft has fallen 20% since its lockup expiry, uber has ALSO fallen 20% in tandem with Lyft.
> there are many other metrics where uber CLEARLY outperforms lyft.
> ...


 lmfao


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> *$26.92
> Premarket*
> 
> View attachment 374666


Um. So...Is this a demonstration of ? hitting toilet water?


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

ABC123DEF said:


> Um. So...Is this a demonstration of ? hitting toilet water?


correction.. $26.44


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Aneed Momoney said:


> correction.. $26.44


The bowl is starting to Streak ?


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> The bowl is starting to Streak ?


$26.23


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> uber is currently HEAVILY UNDERVALUED. so many ants talking nonsense here, who don't have the mental capacity to interpret quarterly reports correctly.
> UBER WILL GO UP!


? ??? ?

.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Who is John Galt? said:


> ? ??? ?
> 
> .


that must be the CEO's ghost account


----------



## Slim Pete (Nov 21, 2014)

Aneed Momoney said:


> that must be the CEO's ghost account


LOL. Nope.
but, you...my friend, STAY CLUELESS!!!


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

Slim Pete said:


> LOL. Nope.
> but, you...my friend, STAY CLUELESS!!!


sure Dara whatever you say.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> LOL. Nope.
> but, you...my friend, STAY CLUELESS!!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Slim Pete said:


> uber is currently HEAVILY UNDERVALUED. so many ants talking nonsense here, who don't have the mental capacity to interpret quarterly reports correctly.
> UBER WILL GO UP!
> 
> 
> finally, someone with sense.


Hahahaha!! Nice trolling. 

By the way. I don't hate Uber like so many of the posters here. I'll actually buy Uber if it ever drops to $5 which is what I think it's really worth.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

goneubering said:


> Hahahaha!! Nice trolling. :wink:
> 
> By the way. I don't hate Uber like so many of the posters here. I'll actually buy Uber if it ever drops to $5 which is what I think it's really worth.


Yup. Even at a $1 billion market cap, Uber is over-inflated.

Here is Dara opening UberWeed for his corporate incompetents.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> Yup. Even at a $1 billion market cap, Uber is over-inflated.
> 
> Here is Dara opening UberWeed for his corporate incompetents.












So expiration is up today? Does that mean the real trading doesn't start until afterhours today? Or Tommorrow?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> ? ??? ?
> 
> .


I see MASS LAYOFFS in Ubers CorporateFuture !

HUGE BUDGET CUTS FOR THE NEW YEAR !

" LOWER SALARIES MEAN MORE MONEY "!

" NO NEED TO BONUS " !


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Slim Pete said:


> All of you are clueless. tomorrow Nov 6 morning will be the BEST chance to buy Uber. Price of little below 28 a share is real cheap.
> 
> your comparison with lyft is wrong because while lyft has fallen 20% since its lockup expiry, uber has ALSO fallen 20% in tandem with Lyft.
> there are many other metrics where uber CLEARLY outperforms lyft.
> ...


Slim Pete is losing his shorts, get a belt.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> View attachment 374710


That is Dave playing Tony West in "Uber's Other Bets/Services - The Business Diaharrea"









https://www.uber.com/newsroom/leadership/tony-west/


SurgeMasterMN said:


> Slim Pete is losing his shorts, get a belt.


Get a carrot.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> I see MASS LAYOFFS in Ubers CorporateFuture !
> 
> HUGE BUDGET CUTS FOR THE NEW YEAR !
> 
> ...


And driver cuts to match Lyft soon.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> And driver cuts to match Lyft soon.


not with AB5 waiting in the wing, no way in hell would they risk it


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

its $27
is that the flop y'all were expecting?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> its $27
> is that the flop y'all were expecting?


ya I'd say 44 to 27 is a flop


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> ya I'd say 44 to 27 is a flop


After 9 years of continuous, constant and staggering losses, a POTENTIAL first Uber dollar profit it'll be groundbreaking, making Dara Khoshrowrahi cry and pee himself a little (prostate alarm) out of enormous excitement.

Unfortunately, UBER still cannot figure out how to make their FIRST dollar in profits. And Dara stays clean and dry, with a big fake smile on his face.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> After 9 years of continuous, constant and staggering losses, a POTENTIAL first Uber dollar profit it'll be groundbreaking, making Dara Khoshrowrahi cry and pee himself a little (prostate alarm) out of enormous excitement.
> 
> Unfortunately, UBER still cannot figure out how to make their FIRST dollar in profits. And Dara stays clean and dry, with a big fake smile on his face.
> 
> View attachment 375410


ya all they wanna do is pump and dump the stock


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

jocker12 said:


> https://mayfieldrecorder.com/2019/1...-of-uber-technologies-inc-nyseuber-stock.html
> Uber Technologies Inc (NYSE:UBER) Director Travis Cordell Kalanick sold 20,264,846 shares of the firm's stock in a transaction dated Friday, November 8th. The stock was sold at an average price of $27.01, for a total value of $547,353,490.46.
> 
> Uber Technologies stock traded down $0.37 during midday trading on Friday, reaching $27.01. The stock had a trading volume of 42,647,543 shares, compared to its average volume of 13,990,077. The company's fifty day moving average is $30.99. Uber Technologies Inc has a 1-year low of $25.58 and a 1-year high of $47.08. The company has a debt-to-equity ratio of 0.36, a quick ratio of 2.57 and a current ratio of 2.57.
> ...


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

Bart McCoy said:


> its $27
> is that the flop y'all were expecting?


26.48 on Monday November 11th at 11am. Flop, lmfao......it is nearing half the price of the IPO so yes, using various definitions of "flop" I would say this is a great example of the concept. As not everyone sold because some are underwater, the slow bleeding of stocks being sold by the insiders is actually better than one dump on a specific day. Either way troll, to answer your concern.....yes, it is a flop.



jocker12 said:


> After 9 years of continuous, constant and staggering losses, a POTENTIAL first Uber dollar profit it'll be groundbreaking, making Dara Khoshrowrahi cry and pee himself a little (prostate alarm) out of enormous excitement.
> 
> Unfortunately, UBER still cannot figure out how to make their FIRST dollar in profits. And Dara stays clean and dry, with a big fake smile on his face.
> 
> View attachment 375410


A picture of the devil himself



uberdriverfornow said:


> not with AB5 waiting in the wing, no way in hell would they risk it


no way would they risk it? look at what they have done thus far over the years? I think the arrogance of Uber c-suite will risk it alas they have learned they are immune to employment laws (including minimum wage) and as they indicated, they will not honor AB5 when it goes into affect......what other company tells lawmakers that they will not honor laws that protect American communities via the workers who live in said communities? The arrogance is astounding but should be your roadmap to understanding that Uber IS immune from US laws due to their money and connections.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

*What is your prediction for UBER stock price on Jan 1,2020 after lock up expires Nov 6th, 2019?

I have my prediction set at $19 - $15 on the poll above. Am thinking with each passing day since I started this thread it may be close to where the price will be. We will see....*


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> *Why Uber Could Crash On November 6*
> 
> 
> Olivier GarretContributor
> ...


No crash. Closed at $27 and change today.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

goneubering said:


> No crash. Closed at $27 and change today.


Give it time.....

26.89
▼ 0.23 (0.87%)


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

goneubering said:


> No crash. Closed at $27 and change today.


Lol @ no crash. Put the crackpipe down. This is a staggered crash. Insiders are hoping to pump and unload


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Aneed Momoney said:


> Lol @ no crash. Put the crackpipe down. This is a staggered crash. Insiders are hoping to pump and unload


I realize some of you keep hoping for and predicting a big crash but Uber survived Nov 6 with only a slight dip. Even when TK unloaded half a Billion of his stock nothing much happened.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

goneubering said:


> I realize some of you keep hoping for and predicting a big crash but Uber survived Nov 6 with only a slight dip. Even when TK unloaded half a Billion of his stock nothing much happened.


You realize most people did not sell their shares right.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Aneed Momoney said:


> You realize most people did not sell their shares right.


So most people didn't panic unlike a few posters here.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

goneubering said:


> So most people didn't panic unlike a few posters here.


I wasn't panicking, but I had a short position,

so there's that...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I wasn't panicking, but I had a short position,
> 
> so there's that...


Very smart.


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> LOL... sure...
> 
> And if their next quarter is still loses in over 2 billion?


it was just like I said a billion, next quarter 500 million


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Bart McCoy said:


> its $27
> is that the flop y'all were expecting?


I always seek financial & investment advise from
Entry Level Ground Transportation Third-Party Providers .
Consistency is crucial &#128579;
They've never been correct ✔


----------



## lyft_rat (Jul 1, 2019)

I decided to buy a put for fun so I have a horse in the game. I chose the Dec. 20, 25 strike. Looking to make perhaps $100. Small stakes, betting a couple hours of Uber wages.


----------



## Aneed Momoney (Apr 3, 2017)

lyft_rat said:


> I decided to buy a put for fun so I have a horse in the game. I chose the Dec. 20, 25 strike. Looking to make perhaps $100. Small stakes, betting a couple hours of Uber wages.


That's probably a safe strike. I have numberous blocks of puts. Some 25 strike, longer term 20 strike


----------



## Giantsfan1503 (Sep 18, 2019)

XPG said:


> What if Amazon decide to be Amazon of transportation next year?


now that would be interesting


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

Giantsfan1503 said:


> now that would be interesting


Why would Amazon try to step into a building that is imploding as we speak?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

So far I've been learning lots about calls and puts and thanks to Uber and Lyft I'm in the black despite some big mistakes betting on other companies and strategies while I learn. Hell even my call I bought yesterday on Uber trying to time the dead cat bounce generated a small profit today when I sold.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Closed at $29.56 yesterday. No crash.


----------

